
Naïve Math: The Mendocino Motor and Earnshaw's Theorem - haqreu
https://habr.com/en/post/436934/
======
mcguire
Ok, so how are these things stable?

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=floating+magnetic+globe&t=fpas&ia=...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=floating+magnetic+globe&t=fpas&ia=web)

Yes, the base is an electromagnet, but AFAIK the field is static when
energized.

~~~
dubya
The field is not static when energized. The hanging ones are not too hard to
make with a Hall effect sensor and an electromagnet. This is a good
explanation:

[https://www.kjmagnetics.com/blog.asp?p=electromagnetic-
levit...](https://www.kjmagnetics.com/blog.asp?p=electromagnetic-levitation)

~~~
mcguire
Neat. Now I am impressed.

